
Counting Flops and Other CPU Counters in Python - zzbn00
http://www.bnikolic.co.uk/blog/python/flops/2019/09/27/python-counting-events.html
======
m0zg
Would be cool to have something like this for CUDA as well.

~~~
gnufx
Commonly-used HPC profilers support Python and various instrumentation,
including CUDA. That's at least Extrae, native TAU, and Score-p (with a
plugin, possibly under TAU). Note that hardware counters are a can of worms.

